# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  لاصحاب السيارات ... تحذير .. انتبه .. خد بالك

## حسام عمر

***

**نظرا لحالة الفوضى التى نعيشها يوميا فى شوارعنا ومياديننا

وما نلاقيه من تجاوز وتهاون من سائقى السيارات

والذى يؤدى فى النهاية احيانا الى كوارث ومصائب

فقد احضرت لكم أهم 9 تعديلات فى قانون المرور الجديد

الذى به من الحزم ما يضمن سلامة ارواح الطرفين السائق والمشاة


الجديد هو التشديد على عقوبة السجن وارتفاع الغرامات 


رجاء قراءة الموضوع بتأنى حتى تعلم ما لك وما عليك

ووقانا الله وإياكم شر الحوادث والمصائب
**
**

**

**مدير مرور القاهرة‏:‏
أهـم‏9‏ مخالفات في قانون المرور الجديد
الحبس ثلاث سنوات وغرامة‏3‏ الآف جنيه للسير عكس الاتجاه
**
**

**


**
*

*حول قانون المرور الجديد الذي سيتم تطبيقه اول الشهر القادم اكد اللواء سراج الدين زغلول مدير الادارة العامة للمرور بالقاهرة ضرورة الالتزام بالقانون الجديد حتي لا يتعرض المواطنون الي المساءلة القانونية او الجنائية وفي حواره اكد مدير المرور اهم‏9‏ مخالفات في القانون الجديد‏.‏
*
*‏1‏ـ وهي‏:‏ المادة‏76‏ مكرر وهي السير عكس الاتجاه يعاقب المخالف بالحبس لمدة قد تصل الي ثلاثة سنوات وغرامة قد تصل الي ثلاثة الاف جنيه‏,‏ وكانت في القانون السابق غرامة فقط بحد أقصي‏500‏ جنيه‏.‏

‏2‏ـ المادة‏74‏ مكرر‏2‏ وهي المعاقبة بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد علي‏6‏ اشهر وبغرامة تصل الي‏500‏ جنيه كل من قاد مركبة دون الحصول علي رخصة تسيير او رخصة قيادة‏,‏ وكانت الغرامة‏100‏ جنيه الي‏500‏ جنيه في القانون السابق‏.‏

‏3‏ـ المادة‏65‏ مكرر يصرح لضباط المرور المختصين بتقييد المركبات حال توقفها او انتظارها في الاماكن المحظور الوقوف فيها بصورة تعوق انسياب حركة المرور وذلك بوضع اقفال حديدية الكلابش علي اطاراها لمنع حركتها ولحين استكمال اجراءات سحبها وتحرير المخالفة لها‏,‏ ويعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد علي‏6‏ اشهر وغرامة من‏200‏ الي الف جنيه او احدي العقوبتين كل من أزال او فك او أضر بأي من تلك الاقفال‏..‏

‏4‏ ـ مادة‏73‏ مكرر يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد علي سنة وبغرامة من الف الي‏5‏ الاف جنيه او احدي العقوبتين كل من استخرج او استخدم اكثر من رخصة قيادة اوغير بطريقة غير مشروعة من حالة رخصته الأولي وكذلك كل من اتفق او ساعد او ساهم باي طريقة علي استخراج رخصة قيادة جديدة بدلا من الرخصة المسحوبة او الملغاة‏..‏ علي خلاف احكام القانون‏.‏

‏5‏ـ المادة‏72‏ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد علي‏6‏ اشهر وبغرامة لاتقل عن‏300‏ جنيه ولاتزيد علي‏1500‏ جنيه كل من ضبط مرتكبا فعلا مخلا بالاداب في المركبة ويعاقب قائد المركبة بذات العقوبة اذا سمح بارتكاب هذا الفعل في المركبة‏.‏

‏6‏ـ المادة‏70‏ يعاقب بغرامة من‏300‏ الي‏1500‏ جنيه كل سائق مركبة اجرة مرخصة بالعداد او بدونه امتنع بغير مبرر عن نقل الركاب اوتشغيل العداد او طلب اجرة اقصي من المقرر او نقل عدد من الركاب يزيد علي الحد الاقصي او قام بنقل الركاب من غير مواقف الانتظار المخصصة لمركبات الاجرة السرفيس

‏7‏ـ مادة ج‏72‏ مكرر وهي سحب رخصة القيادة من‏6‏ شهور الي سنة وفي حالة العودة مرة اخري تلغي الرخصة ولا يجوز اعادة الترخيص قبل مضي ثلاث سنوات‏..‏ لكل من يقود مركبة بلوحات معدنية غير متعرفة من ادارة المرور اوغير ظاهرة او بياناتها غير واضحة او تصعب قراءتها من بعد مناسبه بخلاف الغرامة المالية وكذلك السياره التي تسير بدون لوحات‏.‏

‏8‏ـ مادة‏81‏ مكرر‏2‏ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد علي سنة وبغرامة من الف الي‏3‏ الاف جنيه كل من اقام مطبا صناعيا دون ترخيص او قام بغلق مكان اواقتطاع او احتجاز او منع استخدام جزء من نهر طريق يؤدي الي اعاقة حركة المرور او تعريض الارواح اوالاموال للخطر‏..‏

‏9‏ـ‏82‏ مكرر‏3:‏ يعاقب بالحبس كل من سمح بقيادة مركبة لمن دون الثامنة عشرة اولأي شخص غير مرخص له بالقيادة اذا نجم عن ذلك حدوث اصابة او وفاة اوضرر للغير‏.*



*خدوا بالكم الموضوع فيه سجن وبجد مش هزار ... واللى عنده سيارة ياخد باله**



**المصدر*

----------


## حسام عمر

وهذه هى اشارات المرور لمن لا يعلمها ... او يهمل فى متابعتها





*ألا قد بلغت .... اللهم فاشهد*

----------


## sameh atiya

ربنا يكرمك يا حسام
شكراً على التنبيه يا زعيم ::cop::

----------


## حسام عمر

*العفو يا سامح باشا*

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## sefadino

*قانون المرور الجديد 121 لسنة 2008**)**توضيح كل مخالفة وعقوبتها سواء كانت غرامة أو حبسا**(*
*"التوك توك"
*قام القانون الجديد بتقنين أوضاع "التوك توك"، حيث سيتم ترخيصها "أجرة موتوسيكل" ولابد لقائدها أن يكون لديه رخصة مهنية ويتم مراجعة شروط اللأمن والمتانة طبقا لشروط وزارة الصناعة والتجارة ، إلا أن القانون ترك الأعداد والألوان وخطوط السير والأجرة والمواقف للمحافظ ، مع تشديد الرقابة عليه حتى لا يصل "التوك توك" إلى الطرق السريعة وعواصم المحافظات.
كما يواجه القانون استهتار السائقين والقيادة برعونة وسرعة جنونية والقيادة بدون رخصة خاصة لمن هم دون السن ، حيث تم تغليظ العقوبة لتصل إلى الحبس غير الوجوبي ، بمعنى ان تكون الغرامة أو الحبس إذا تكررت المخالفة من نفس الشخص.

*التاكسي 
*وبالنسبة للتاكسي ، أحال القانون سيارات التاكسي التي يزيد عمرها عن 20 سنة إلى ذاكرة التاريخ ، حيث يتم تكهينها أو تحويلها إلى سيارة ملاكي لمنع تعطل المرور بسبب تعطلها في الشوارع وعلى الكباري والأنفاق وتقليل نسبة التلوث وأعطى القانون مهلة 3 سنوات لأصحاب سيارات التاكسي لتوفيق أوضاعهم عن طريق نفس الصندوق والحصول على سيارة حديثة بالغاز والعدادات "الديجتال" ويأخذ صاحبها نفس اللوحة على التاكسي القديم.
لن يسمح القانون الجديد بإنشاء مطبات إلا بترخيص من الحي بعد تشكيل لجنة يشارك فيها خبراء المرور ويتم إنشاء مطبات قانونية ذات ألوان مميزة وعلامات تحذيرية ، أما إقامة السلاسل فقد حذر القانون أصحابها بإزالتها على نفقتهم الخاصة مع الغرامة أو الحبس.

*إشارات "ديجيتال"*
وسوف تشهد شوارع الجمهورية طفرة تكنولوجية تتمثل في تركيب إشارات ضوئية "ديجتال" لتخفيف تواجد أفراد المرور بالشوارع ، حيث تقوم الإشارات الجديدة بتصوير السيارات التي تتخطى الخطوط ويتم تحرير مخالفات لها، عقوبتها مغلطة حتى يحترم الجميع الإشارات ويتوقفون أمام الإشارات الحمراء.
وأضاف القانون الجديد للمرور إمكانية دفع المخالفات فوريا ، كما أن المخالف يمكنه دفع نصف الحد الأدنى للمخالفة في الحال وتنقضي بذلك العقوبة فورا ، وإذا لم يدفعها فورا حدد له القانون ثلاثة أيام للذهاب إلى نيابة المرور وفي هذه الحالة يدفع الحد الأدنى ، لكن إذا لم يذهب إلى نيابة المرور خلال ثلاثة أيام يكون مصيره محكمة المرور عند التجديد وفي هذه الحالة يدفع الحد الأقصى للعقوبة.
تم ربط كل نيابات المرور مع إدارات المرور بشبكة معلومات واحدة ، بحيث إذا اخذ مواطن مخالفة في أسوان تظهر في نفس اللحظة بالقاهرة حيث تم إنشاء غرفة عمليات بالإدارة العامة للمرور.


*اللوحات المعدنية 
*ولم ينس القانون الجديد اللوحات المعدنية ، حيث أنها غير قابلة للتزوير وبها "باركود" يعمل على الجهاز الذي يحمله ضباط المرور واللوحة مؤمنة مكتوب عليها كلمة "مصر" ، فلوحة القاهرة تتكون من 3 حروف و3 أرقام والجيزة 4 أرقام وحرفين وباقي المحافظات تتكون من 4 ارقام و3 حروف ويوجد في كل لوحة حرف يدل على المحافظة لا يعرفه أحد ويوجد أسفل كلمة مصر خط يميز نوع الترخيص أجرة أو ملاكي أو نقل واللوحة لا يمكن تزويرها أو فكها إلا عن طريق إدارات المرور من اجل القضاء على وسائل النصب في المركبات.
كما أن القانون الجديد أقر عدم إعادة السيارات التي تدخل مصر بنظام "التربتيك" ، كما يلزم المواطنين بالالتزام بالحارة المرورية على الطرق السريعة.

*وفيما يلي توضيح شامل للمخالفات والغرامات والعقوبات**
*
*المخالفة :عدم ارتداء السائق حزام الأمان* 
*الغرامة :* 100 إلى 300 جنيه
*العقوبة :* الحبس من 1 شهر إلى 3 أشهر 

*المخالفة : استخدامك التليفون المحمول يدويا*
*الغرامة :* 100 إلى 300 جنيه
*العقوبة :* لا يوجد

*المخالفة : السير عكس الاتجاه*
*الغرامة :* 1000 إلى 3000 جنيه 
*العقوبة :* لا يوجد

*المخالفة : الانتظار الخاطيء 
الغرامة :* سحب رخصة القيادة مدة لا تقل عن شهر.
*العقوبة :* لا يوجد

*المخالفة : إزالة أو فك الكلابش بمعرفتك*
*الغرامة :* 200 إلى 1000 جنيه.
*العقوبة :* الحبس مدة لا تزيد عن ستة أشهر.
*المخالفة : ارتكاب أفعال مخالفة للآداب العامة داخل السيارة 
الغرامة :*ليس أقل من 300 جنيه.
*العقوبة :* الحبس مدة لا تزيد عن ستة أشهر.

*المخالفة : قيادة المركبة ليلا بدون استعمال الأنوار الأمامية المقررة والأنوار الخلفية الحمراء أو عاكس الأنوار المقررة.
الغرامة :* لا يوجد
*العقوبة :* سحب رخصة القيادة مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر.

*المخالفة : قيادة المركبة في مواكب خاصة من دون تصريح.
الغرامة :* لا يوجد
*العقوبة :* سحب رخصة القيادة لمدة لا تقل عن شهر.


*المخالفة : عدم وجود مثلث عاكس للرؤية*.
*الغرامة :* لا يوجد
*العقوبة :* سحب رخصة القيادة لمدة لا تقل عن شهر.

*المخالفة : عدم وجود حقيبة إسعافات أولية بسيارتك 
الغرامة :* لا يوجد
*العقوبة :* سحب رخصة التسيير مدة لا تقل عن شهر.


*المخالفة : استخدام الأنوار المبهرة ليلا 
الغرامة :* لا يوجد
*العقوبة :* سحب رخصة القيادة مدة لا تقل عن شهر.

*المخالفة : عدم استخدام غطاء الرأس الواقي أثناء قيادة الدراجة النارية 
الغرامة :* ليست أقل من 100 جنيه.
*العقوبة :* لا يوجد

*المخالفة : الامتناع عن نقل الركاب (بالنسبة للمركبات الأجرة)
الغرامة :* 300 إلى 1500 جنيه.
*العقوبة :* لا يوجد

*المخالفة : القيام بطلب اجر أكثر من المقرر (بالنسبة للمركبات الأجرة)
الغرامة :* 300 إلى 1500 جنيه.
*العقوبة :* لا يوجد

*المخالفة : نقل عدد من الركاب يزيد عن الحد الأقصى المقرر (بالنسبة للمركبات الأجرة)
الغرامة :* 300 إلى 1500 جنيه.
*العقوبة :* لا يوجد

*المخالفة : نقل الركاب من غير مواقف الانتظار المخصصة. (بالنسبة للمركبات الأجرة)
الغرامة :* 300 إلى 1500 جنيه.
*العقوبة :* لا يوجد

*المخالفة : مخالفة خط سير المركبة الأجرة المحدد.
الغرامة :* لا يوجد
*العقوبة :* سحب رخصة القيادة مدة لا تقل عن شهر.

*المخالفة : السير بالسيارة الأجرة بعطل العداد.
الغرامة :* لا يوجد
*العقوبة :* سحب رخصة القيادة مدة لا تقل عن شهر.

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك صفدينو
شكلي هركن العربية و أقضي مشاويري مشي

انا مفهمتش الحته دي 



> كما أن القانون الجديد أقر عدم إعادة السيارات التي تدخل مصر بنظام "التربتيك" ، كما يلزم المواطنين بالالتزام بالحارة المرورية على الطرق السريعة.

----------


## طائر الشرق

القوانين دى ملعبكة اوى 

بارك الله فيك والى الامام

----------


## حسام عمر

*رابط نص قانون المرور الرسمي
http://www.masryonline.com/traffic.pdf


قانون المرور الجديد - بالتعديلات
------------------------------------
عدم ارتداء السائق حزام الأمان 
100 إلى 300 جنيه 
الحبس من 1 شهر إلى 3 أشهر

استخدامك التليفون المحمول يدويا 
100 إلى 300 جنيه 
لا يوجد سجن

السير عكس الاتجاه
1000 إلى 3000 جنيه 
لا يوجد سجن

الانتظار الخاطيء
سحب رخصة القيادة مدة لا تقل عن شهر

إزالة أو فك الكلابش بمعرفتك 
200 إلى 1000 جنيه 
الحبس مدة لا تزيد عن ستة أشهر

ارتكاب أفعال مخالفة للآداب العامة داخل السيارة 
ليس أقل من 300 جنيه
الحبس مدة لا تزيد عن ستة أشهر

قيادة المركبة ليلا بدون استعمال الأنوار الأمامية المقررة والأنوار الخلفية الحمراء أو عاكس الأنوار المقررة
سحب رخصة القيادة مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر

قيادة المركبة في مواكب خاصة من دون تصريح
سحب رخصة القيادة لمدة لا تقل عن شهر

عدم وجود مثلث عاكس للرؤية
سحب رخصة القيادة لمدة لا تقل عن شهر

عدم وجود حقيبة إسعافات أولية بسيارتك
سحب رخصة التسيير مدة لا تقل عن شهر

استخدام الأنوار المبهرة ليلا
سحب رخصة القيادة مدة لا تقل عن شهر

عدم استخدام غطاء الرأس الواقي أثناء قيادة الدراجة النارية
ليست أقل من 100 جنيه
لا يوجد سجن

الامتناع عن نقل الركاب (بالنسبة للمركبات الأجرة)
300 إلى 1500 جنيه 
لا يوجد سجن

القيام بطلب اجر أكثر من المقرر (بالنسبة للمركبات الأجرة)
300 إلى 1500 جنيه 
لا يوجد سجن

نقل عدد من الركاب يزيد عن الحد الأقصى المقرر (بالنسبة للمركبات الأجرة)
300 إلى 1500 جنيه 
لا يوجد سجن

نقل الركاب من غير مواقف الانتظار المخصصة (بالنسبة للمركبات الأجرة)
إلى 1500 جنيه
لا يوجد سجن

مخالفة خط سير المركبة الاجرة المحدد
سحب رخصة القيادة مدة لا تقل عن شهر

السير بالسيارة الأجرة بعطل العداد
سحب رخصة القيادة مدة 


*

----------


## حسام عمر

*أولا نتكلم عن المثلث
-------------------------
المثلث هنا طبعاً مش بتاع الهندسة
و دي حاجة طبيعية جداً لأنهم مكتبوش برجل و براية و مسطرة

المهم طبعاً عمر ما حد فينا حط عندو مثلث عاكس في العربية
بس طبعاً الموضوع بقة لازم لانة بقا فية سحب رخص و احنا مش ناقصين عطلة

دي صورة المثلث لي اللي عايز يتعرف علية لأول مرة
**http://www.cjmunn.com/pictures/picture_024.jpg*

*المثلث دة قصتة بسيطة اوي
دة بنحطة في العربية علشان لو حصل و اتعطلت علي الطريق بالليل
تنزلة من العربية و تحطة في اتجاة الناس الي جاية علشان ميلبسوش
فيك و انت واقف انت و عربيتك و انت مش هتبقة ناقص حوسة اصلاً

عقوبة عدم وجودة في العربية
سحب الرخصة 6 شهور

------------------------------------------------------------------

ثانياً نتكلم عن الإسعافات
------------------------------
شنطة الإسعافات دي بقة بصراحة كويسة

هي مجرد شنطة ليها مواصفات معينة هجيبها ليكو قريب
بس بالمختصر فيها اسعافات اولية زي قطن و شاش و مطهر
و مشرط و مفك و معلقة و كدة

طبعاً بعد ما نستبعد المشرط و المفك و المعلقة
هنلاقي انها مهمة ليك و ل الي راكبين معاك و كامان الي حواليك
ممكن انت تحتاجها و ممكن حد معاك يحتاجها في الجروح او كدة
و طبعاً ممكن تساعد بيها حد لو في حادثة او اي حاجة

عقوبة عدم وجود شنطة الإسعافات في العربية
سحب الرخصة 6 شهور
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


ثالثاً نتكلم عن الانوار
------------------------
هي طبعاً حاجة مهمة جداً و انا من الناس الي بتضايق منها

و هي الانوار المبهرة زي ما سموها في القانون
يعني تبقي علي طريق بالليل و فجأة تلاقي واحد لذيذ وراك
مسلط النور العالي في المرايات عندك و يا سلام لو كان زينون
و طبعاً الزينون معروف الي هو الذئبق بيبقة لونة ابيض اوي
و مش ممكن تقدر تركز فية 3 ثواني و بالزات لو اصلي

طبعاً دة بيسبب حوادث كتيييييير اوي اوي
لأنك بتكون سايق و مش شايف اي حاجة ولا قدامك
ولا وراك و بتبقة شايف دواير و شعاع في عينك بس

و ممكن تلبس مطب او تطلع فوق الرصيف لو ربنا بيحبك
و لو حظك وحش ممكن تلبس في عربية او عمود او نقل
و طبعاً كل دة بعيد عننا كلنا ان شاء الله انا بس بفترض

عقوبة الأنوار المبهرة
سحب الرخصة شهر او اكثر
حسب مزاجة طبعاً ...

- ملحوظة - مهمة
==========
الأنوار بردو فيها ملحوظة وهي مينفعش تمشي بالليل الا لما
تكون مشغل نورك الواطي قدام و الحمرا ورا و الفرامل طبعاً ورا بردو

مش عارف لية حاسس ان الجمله دي فيها اهانة
بس انا مش قصدي اشتم نور عربيتك انا قصدي الهادي مش لازم واطي
و الحمرا ورا اقصد بيها لمبة نور التابلوة الي بينور ورا احمر و الفرامل
الي هي بتبقة فيها بردو بس احمر فاتح بقة ههههه وفي عربيات فيها
لمبة فرامل خاصة ورا في الازاز الي ورا و دي احسن بصراحة
--------------------------*

----------


## swaha

انا كنت امام مصلحة الاحوال المدنية من اسبوع لاقيت فى ناس بيبيعو قانون المرور الجديد حبيت اشتريه بسأل بكام قالى  بـ 8 جنية  (ورقتين مالهمش لازمة بـ8 جنية) رحت حاطه مكانه وماشى ...!!! فدى مبادرة طيبه منك ياحسام يابطل .. لكن اللى عايز اقولهولك ان دايما فى مصر اتعودنا ان الغربال الجديد له شدة ودى ايام وهاترجع ريما لعادتها القديمة ...كل الحكاية انك بدل ماكنت بتدى العسكرة او الامين فى اكبر مخالفة بالكتير 10 جنية هاتطر تديلة 50 جنية لانة ببساطة لو اديتة 10 جنية هايقولك (( دى فيها حبس ياباشا ))        يبقى مين الباشا ... وسلملى على القانون

----------


## R17E

حسام ... 
الجنيه هو القانون رقم واحد في هذي البلاد... و بكره هفكرك   ... ده نظام فاسد يابا الحاج... جمد قلبك و ماتخفش يمكن قريب أنزلك قيمة التساليك اللي من تحت الرخصه .. لإنها أكيد ها تتغير 
يعني القديمه
 الردار كان 50 في اللجنه 
سحب رخصه لأي سبب 170 و تيجي بشوية ورق مدبس فيها "محضر المخالفه غالبا"
إستخراج رخصه بدل 150 
إيصال سحب علي ما تفرج 75
إنهاء إجرائات فحص السيارة في المرور300 و أنت و سيارتك قاعدين بشوات...
من الأخر القانون الجديد يعني أن لا تقود سيارتك حينما لا يكون في جيبك 100 جـ علي الأقل..
سلامات...

----------


## عزت عزام

شكرا للتوضيح

----------


## darwish

شكرااااا على المعلومات الهامة

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*عمري في حياة أهلي ما شوفت رصيف في مصر كلها ملون أزرق في ابيض .. بتاع موقف الباص ده !
شكراً يا حسام ع الموضوع ..*

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف الف شكر لردودكم الجميله*

----------

